# What are grooming costs in your area?



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Grooming costs seems to vary from place to place, so I'm interested in hearing what the range is. In your post, be sure to identify what size your poodle is! Penny is going in for her first grooming next week, and I'm not sure what the final cost will be. She's 4 months old and 14 pounds, so she might be comparable to a mini...but since she a squirmy puppy I wouldn't be surprised if I'll have to pay a little more


----------



## antiseabearcircle (Mar 2, 2015)

My guy is still pretty young, so my grooming costs are relatively low. He's a standard, but is groomed at the mini price of $35.50. That includes bath, brush, FFT, body trimming, nails and ears. Once he gets bigger though, I'll be paying around $80 for each groom.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Where I live a toy is about $40, and miniature $50 and a standard $90, these would be base price. Lamb cuts, hard to handle, matted, etc. would be more.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is a mini. I pay $85. 00 + tip but that's because she has a lot of hand scissoring done.(It's an art in itself!) A basic 'pet clip' for a mini here, is usually around $45.-$60. Finding a groomer who can scissor a 'soft coat' without it looking 'choppy' is hard,so I'm glad I found her!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I had both my standards groomed this week. They're between 50 and 55 pounds, about 24-25 inches at the shoulder. Jazz is in a Miami, Blue is short all over except for his ears, which are quite full. For a complete grooming, I paid $65 each, plus a tip. The dogs go every four weeks, alternating FFT and full grooms. The FFT is $52.50 for each one.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

service_spoo said:


> Grooming costs seems to vary from place to place, so I'm interested in hearing what the range is. In your post, be sure to identify what size your poodle is!
> 
> Hello
> I am not a professional. I am self taught.
> ...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I pay $50 plus tip to have our oversized mini boy, Beau, groomed by an experienced poodle specialist, who just happens to live 10 minutes away. We've been going to her every three weeks for almost five years, though. I suspect new clients might pay more -- assuming they can get an appointment. She is booked months in advance!


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Probably the average grooming prices around here would be $55 for toy poodle - $65 for Mini Poodle and $75 for a Standard Poodle - $10 extra for matted or difficult dogs.

I do grooming at home as well, at the moment my prices are really cheap ( $35 for toy poodle, $45 for Mini and $55 for Standard) But thats just so I can get my business started, eventually I'll raise the prices.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have Stella done once every 3 months or so. She is combed out, FFT done, given a bath, blown dry, combed out again and scissored up. She is in a Modified Lamb trim so a lot is done by hand. I pay $50-70 depending. The time during coat change when she had to set the pattern from her show puppy cut to the Modified lamb (and having some matts to deal with) cost the larger amt. I think its very reasonable for the amt of work done. LOVE my groomer!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I have Minipoo Rembrandt professionally groomed scissor cut every six weeks at a cost of $60.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

I live in Ames, IA - I have been to groomers who charge a flat rate of around $35 for a full groom, but they weren't very good. The place go now charges $45 for a full groom, but poodles in a poodle cut are around $55. Cede just got a Miami and when I went in to pay I was a little surprised at the jump, but realized I did ask her to go from her winter puppy cut, to her summer 'do.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

When I stopped getting my girls professionally groomed about 15 years ago it was $85 -$100 for a Toy. I shudder to think what it must be now, and don't even want to think what it must be for a Spoo!


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

I take Gracie to a local place that was recommended to us by several pet stores, including one that has their own groomers! She does a nice job and Gracie loves going there. We go every 10 weeks or so. She charges $50 and I usually tip $10. Gracie's right at ten inches and weighs 9 pounds. We don't get anything fancy.


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Tiny Poodles back in the mid 90's I met a person who owned a Standard Poodle and lived in Manhattan. He paid $125 for his Standard Poodle to be groomed in the City twenty years ago. He used to come to Connecticut to get his Standard groomed. Can't imagine the price now.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CtPoodle said:


> Tiny Poodles back in the mid 90's I met a person who owned a Standard Poodle and lived in Manhattan. He paid $125 for his Standard Poodle to be groomed in the City twenty years ago. He used to come to Connecticut to get his Standard groomed. Can't imagine the price now.



Wow, so glad that I learned to groom my own or I would have a hard time affording even one.
And these were basic kennel clip prices - don't even want to think of what they would charge for Timi!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

$75 each for a standard here before tip, and I've taken my 2 to several groomers for that who weren't very good. One really good one, but she's 10 hours away. I groom them myself but sometimes it's nice to have a break.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I take Brandie to the groomer about every 3 months. I give her touch ups at home. She HATES having her feet done though.

$45.00 for a bath, anal glands, and simple cut like the Kennel Clip. I don't usually have her done in anything else, although my favorite is the town and country. Brandie is a toy under 5 lbs . My groomers fees go up according to size of dog and the fancy trims etc. The cost for just bathing a large dog is $45.00 so no telling what the fee for grooming a standard would be. 

I have given Luna her first "official" hair cut. Just face and feet so far, but she looks so cute ! I just love her little black feet and little black poodle nose  Needless to say, we are smitten.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Here in a pretty expensive area of Brooklyn, my puppy has gone twice once when she was 3.5 months and once when she was 5months old and both times cost $62 (and some change?) before tip. 

She's the size of a miniature poodle. The groomer's website says the base price for a dog grooming is $65+ varies by breed/size and includes: Bath & Fluff, Haircut, Nail clipping, Ear cleaning, Sanitary clip, trimming hair between paw pads - (excess de-matting extra charge). 

I guess my price is lower either because she's small, or because I ask for a very basic style? She has her muzzle shaved, ears and tail are not touched although I think the groomer scissors to clean up the shape, and her body/legs/feet are just clipped to a comfortable summer length (short). I do not have her feet shaved, and I just tell the groomer to make her topknot smoothly blend with her ears so it's not really a topknot...

Plan to call today when they open to make an appointment for her this week. Love her fuzzy snout lately but my husband likes it clean and has been complaining.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I take my girls once a month, and bath them every other week, between going to the groomer, wish I had time to do them, but do not. the 3.1 lb is 50.00 and the 6.5lb because I have Pom-poms on her legs is 60.00. Which I think is high, since they are never matted, but I had such a hard time finding one, I will pay it and keep quite.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I paid $50 for Matisse when he was in a puppy show clip, in the Seattle area. (north Seattle) And $90 for his continental clip in Bellevue Wa. That one was worth every penny. She was really a master and lovely with the dogs. I felt good leaving him there. Since he's not showing now, I do both dogs myself.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> Here in a pretty expensive area of Brooklyn, my puppy has gone twice once when she was 3.5 months and once when she was 5months old and both times cost $62 (and some change?) before tip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that is a great price considering you are so close to the city!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

When Naira was 16 weeks at a private groomer she was 40 dollars. She was the size of a full grown mini poodle at that time and I told them it would be absolutely ridiculous to charge her "standard poodle" price and they agreed. 


Recently I got her groomed at a commercial place. They charged her standard poodle price (which I understand) and it was 65 dollars. They did a crappy job but that's another story. 

I asked them if she grew 7 more inches and 30 more pounds would it still be the same price. And they said it would be the same standard poodle price. 


I think that's a bit crazy. Lol. I guess those walking around with huge standard poodles are getting a deal. 


This is in North Carolina.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

This was her groom at 16 weeks. They cut off her eyebrows and she looked IMO, very creepy! So creepy that I cut off her entire top knot and she looked just odd. 

Poor girl has never had a good groom in her entire life by any professional. I cannot wait to move. They don't know what to do with poodles here.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow the variance is prices is pretty high! Here in Australia as usual most things are more expensive. I've only had Rory groomed twice.

The first time he was about 3 1/2 months and he got a full body trim. They charged $75 which was the 'small dog' price. I think he probably was already into their definition of medium dog at that point so that was a saving. But the groom was so-so and I didn't like the place at all. 

His second was just a bath and FFT and that was $56 which included a 20% first time visit discount. That was medium dog price and he was getting towards the upper weight limit for medium. So they were definitely pricier but did a much nicer job and I was a lot happier overall. 

He's due back at the end of June and I'm going to get his body trimmed a bit as its getting pretty long and very easily tangled. The plan is to keep him long over the winter but I wouldn't want him much longer than he is now.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Expensive in NJ. Between 65 and 80. she is a toy


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I groom them myself but when I did take them to groomers prices ranged from 45-55, depending on the groomer. I have two poodle mixes: Max has a typical poodle coat and is 17 lbs, Lily has a soft poodle coat and is 12 lbs. However, they also charge the same for my Havanese.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I've taken Fletcher, 19" & 28lbs, to two different groomers in the Central Ohio area. The first was closer to Columbus but still a suburb and she was charging about $65 (before tip) for a full groom as he reached his adult height/weight. She charges about 1/2 for pups under 6 months old. She grooms out of her home, which she remodeled to almost look like a shop. She also does one dog at a time, with limited clients per day and doesn't use cages but rather the dogs roam free if they're friendly but can be put into a smaller, glassed in area with a low couch and toys if they need some quieter time.

Unfortunately it takes me 45 minutes to an hour to drive there, and with my migraines driving can be a challenge, so we looked for someone closer.

The place we go now charges about $55 (before tip) for a full groom. They have more dogs in the shop at the same time, several kept in 4 or 5 various sized kennels that they have stacked in the grooming room. Fletcher has only been there once and he was very vocal about the other dogs. Hopefully he will adjust and bark less as he gets used to the situation. When I was there picking him up he was still grumbling and barking and one of the assistants pulled out some sort of compressed air canister that hissed when she pressed it. She casually mentioned that they had used it a lot on him that day. I'm still not sure how I feel about that.

The benefit for me is that the new shop is much closer to home and if I have one of my more severe episodes my husband could help with transportation.

I have a feeling if I ever want to add another dog to the household, I'll need to get back into grooming them myself, which would mean setting up some sort of grooming area in our house. I stopped due to my migraines and not having a proper area, but still have my supplies.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I could not afford my own poodle!! I. Am a groomer and average for plain kennel trim here is $80, lamb cut ( longer legs) $90-120. I recently charged $120 for small doodle who had thick poodle hair but was matted mess ( been home groomed for last 6 months). I'm Alberta Canada. I think I would have to charge at least $120+ for what I do to vogue


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

There is a wonderful grooming place just down the road from us that I used to take my toy poodle to for about the last 10 years of her life, so it was a no-brainer deciding to take our standard poodle Maisy there when we got her! They charge $65 for a wash, blow dry, brushing, ear cleaning, and nail clipping. They also put little bows in her hair and spritzed her with doggy cologne


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I pay $35 for Rookie (14 lbs) but that is cheap.


----------



## knitwit (Jan 21, 2012)

It is $75 plus tip to have the mobile groomer come to groom Riley. He is a mini in a lamb clip. I like that I do not have to take him anywhere and leave him for several hours. I take him out to the van, and 45 minutes later he's on my doorstep bathed, clipped, and happy as can be. The cat keeps hoping the van leaves with Riley in it, but so far she hasn't gotten her wish.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

My groomer is about 5 minutes from me (in Michigan) and has a grooming salon in her basement. Her grown son and another assistant all work with her. She's always got dogs coming and going, and has a standard poodle of her own. She's very sweet and tells me all the time how much she adores Wrex.

Wrex is 26 inches and a bit shy of 60lb. My groomer charges me $50. I give her $55. It's an all day affair for him. I drop him off around 8:30am on grooming day and she calls me when he's done. Some days it's 2pm, some days it's 5:30. Depends on how busy she is. I don't ever have anything high maintenance done. I like a short sporty cut with a small topknot and rounded feet. I have his feet shaved in Feb/March because it's easier to keep the thawing mud cleaned up.

Truth be told: I prefer him with the scruffy face he gets just before a groom.


----------

